# I don't know what to do about editing pictures



## Sassycakes (Apr 8, 2020)

I always used Pixlr phot editing. All of a sudden everything changed there. Now I can't do anything there. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good photo editor I can use.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 8, 2020)

Google alternative to Pixir.

Download software free to easily *edit* & touch up your digital photos. Compare *Picture Editing Pixlr* to the top rated *photo editor* used by millions of users and download free. Apply Creative Filters. Add Creative Effects. No Signup Needed. Full of Effects.
Get the Free Version HereThis program has a free versionavailable for non-commercial use.
Download for FreeDownload PhotoPad Photo Editorfree for PC or Mac.
Download Now


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 8, 2020)

*Thank You Camper6. I'll try that right now.*


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 9, 2020)

I have Microsoft Picture Editor and  I love it. It's no longer available that's why I hate to upgrade.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 9, 2020)

I only do rotating and cropping, the "Photos" program in Win 10 is enough for me.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 10, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I only do rotating and cropping, the "Photos" program in Win 10 is enough for me.


I often have to use resizing to enable the photo to upload on this forum.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 10, 2020)

I use ms-paint.....or imgur


----------



## Matrix (Apr 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I often have to use resizing to enable the photo to upload on this forum.


With the new forum software, you won't get the "file too big" error, the forum will resize it if it's too big.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 10, 2020)

Matrix said:


> With the new forum software, you won't get the "file too big" error, the forum will resize it if it's too big.


Interesting. I don't get a message. The file just doesn't get uploaded. Wondering. Is a .png file allowed.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 10, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I always used Pixlr phot editing. All of a sudden everything changed there. Now I can't do anything there. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good photo editor I can use.


I have no artistic abilities at all, but since GIMP was recommended years ago it's what I've always used.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 10, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Interesting. I don't get a message. The file just doesn't get uploaded. Wondering. Is a .png file allowed.


PNG is not allowed regardless of file size.


----------



## Camper6 (Apr 10, 2020)

Matrix said:


> PNG is not allowed regardless of file size.


O.K. Thanks. I was able to convert to .jpg.


----------



## ancientmariner (Apr 10, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I have no artistic abilities at all, but since GIMP was recommended years ago it's what I've always used.


You can change the extension in GIMP to .jpg through export.  GIMP would have been my suggestion, but who listens to me.  I've used it for years, no problem.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2020)

Matrix said:


> I only do rotating and cropping, the "Photos" program in Win 10 is enough for me.


I didn't know Win 10 had a photo program.  I wonder how to access it.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 10, 2020)

@Ruthanne, click the Windows icon at the bottom left corner, you can find it in the program list. Be default when you click on an image file, "Photos" will be used to open the image unless you installed other photo software to replace it.

Alternatively, you can right click on an image file and choose it in "Open with...".


----------



## Marlene (Apr 11, 2020)

ancientmariner said:


> You can change the extension in GIMP to .jpg through export.  GIMP would have been my suggestion, but who listens to me.  I've used it for years, no problem.


same here


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 14, 2020)

*One at a time I tried loading most of the ones listed but so far I haven't had any luck. In the original Pixlr I was able to make a collage of pictures and even add pictures to a background I can't find any yet that let me do that.*


----------



## Mike (Apr 15, 2020)

There are several tutorials in YouTube Sassycakes.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=pixlr+collage

Mike.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

I use Roxio Photosuite 5.  An older version on a disc, but loaded with edit options.  The newer versions....not so.  Installed on Win 10, OK.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 5, 2020)

I use Paint 3D and I like to try to be creative.


----------



## Mat (Dec 5, 2020)

https://www.adobe.com/photoshop/online/photo-editing.html


----------



## Irwin (Dec 5, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> I have no artistic abilities at all, but since GIMP was recommended years ago it's what I've always used.



Same here. I've been using GIMP for over 15 years. There may be something better out there now, but I don't feel like learning a new image editor, although I might if I needed to use it on a regular basis, which I don't see happening.


----------



## Mat (Dec 5, 2020)

https://www.getpaint.net/index.html


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 20, 2021)

When I need more than MS Paint; GIMP is what I normally go to for editing/correcting pics.. as mentioned it is familiar  so little (re)learning is involved.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 20, 2021)

No idea, most of the time I let the phone decide....lol


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2021)

This is what I use to resize photos. Works great.


----------



## JonDouglas (Feb 4, 2021)

First of all, in photo editing as in most things, you get what you pay for.  Second, the standard and most versatile photo editor is Photoshop; however, the learning curve is steep, long and carries an ongoing rental price.  Third, a good alternative is DXO PhotoLab, which has one of the best lens correction and is very easy to learn and use. Also DXO does a great job converting from RAW to JPG/PNG/whatever.  Beyond that, the new kid on the block is Luminar AI which does all the work for you based on templates you selct but will let you get down and dirty with well-encapsulated (i.e., easy to use) image control functions.  Having used Photoshop since the very beginning, I now run just about everything Luminar, which has some powerful features not found anywhere else currently.







That said, Photoshop is still the base editor through which all of my work flows but most of the work is done elsewhere.  DXO and Luminar both operate as standalone editors that  you purchase rather than rent.  Luminar AI also operates as a Photoshop filter.


----------

